# samsung u600



## snowrider (24 Mai 2007)

bonjour

je vais bientot recevoir un samsung u600

je me demandais a tout hasard si certain d'entre vous on deja testé la compatibilité avec les mac ?

bien sur sur le site samsung ont ne parle pas de mac os x , ni linux d'ailleurs non plus  

idem apple ne cite que 2 mobiles samsung compatible dans la liste isync ....

deja que avec le motorolla razr la compatibilité était moindre ( contact + ical ) 
si celui la je peux meme pas synchronisé les contatcs ...  

merci de vos conseils


----------



## whereismymind (28 Mai 2007)

Samsung n'a jamais été super copain avec Apple malheureusement. Et j'en ai fait les frais personnellement. Je ne peux faire qu'une chose avec mon Z500-V: Transfert en Bluetooth (photos, MP3)


----------



## snowrider (29 Mai 2007)

je confirme 

meme si les evenement ical et vcard sont parfois transférable , par l'echange bluetooth pas isync , ca reste pre-historique ...

du coup je suis bien décu ...


----------



## whereismymind (29 Mai 2007)

Oui, voilà, je peux envoyer chaque de mes 114 numéros de tél par vcard (donc une à une). Youpi .... ! :sleep:


----------



## Bozzo (26 Juin 2007)

Faut essayer avec iSync ou GSMRemote...

Si quelqu'un peut tester son Samsung U600 avec ces logiciels, je serais fort intéressé de connaitre le résultat... avant de m'acheter un U600 

;-)


----------



## snowrider (27 Juin 2007)

ben comme je le disais plus haut il n'est pas copain avec le mac , par quelquonque moyen que ce soit !!!!

les contacts et evenement calendrier sont a envoyé un a un par blutooht, et encore la plupart ne sont pas sauvegardé comme il faut dans le téléphone...

le parcours des fichiers par bluetooth (video, images etc..) ne marche pas toujours il y a des fichiers qui reste invisble au mac ...

bref moi j'en suis HYPER DECU...


----------



## guiguilap (27 Juin 2007)

La seule solution reste Boot Camp


----------



## Bozzo (29 Juin 2007)

Désolé de me répéter, mais avez-vous essayé avec iSync ou GSMRemote ???


----------



## yret (29 Juin 2007)

snowrider a dit:


> ben comme je le disais plus haut il n'est pas copain avec le mac , par quelquonque moyen que ce soit !!!!



bien je crois que tu as la réponse (générale) ci-dessus, non ?


----------



## whereismymind (30 Juin 2007)

Bozzo a dit:


> Désolé de me répéter, mais avez-vous essayé avec iSync ou GSMRemote ???



Le U600, j'ai pas moyen de le tester mais si je me base sur mes ex-Samsung (Z500V notamment), ça n'a jamais marché avec GSM Remote .....


----------



## snowrider (30 Juin 2007)

j'ai le u600 et du coup je cherche a l'echanger contre un motorolla V8 qui lui *devrait* ( conditionel ) etre compatible .... 

si jamais il y a des intéressé qui ont un pc lol


----------



## Bozzo (1 Juillet 2007)

@ whereismymind  ...  et aussi aux autres.

Oui, je sais bien que GSMremote ne donnait pas de bon résultat avec les Samsung et en particulier avec mon Samsung D500.

Sauf que j'ai eu la *surprise*, ces derniers jours, en téléchargeant *les dernières versions de GSM remote et de iSync*, de constater que mon D500 est maintenant très bien reconnu !!!

Voici pourquoi je me permettais d'insister un peu...

Pour info, j'utilise un iBook 600 de 2001 sous MACOSX 10.4.10 (lorsque j'ai fait les tests il y a 2 semaines, je devais être encore en 10.4.9).


----------



## KaptainKavern (7 Juillet 2007)

J'ai aussi un problème avec un i600 et MissingSync : impossible de lui faire voir ActiveSync en BT. Et pourtant le téléphone est vu comme compatible et le troubleshooting est lui hélas bien long, donc je pense que Samsung et le Mac, en général, c'est bof bof !


----------



## whereismymind (7 Juillet 2007)

Active Sync, c'est pas que sur PC ça ?


----------



## Yannoux (21 Juillet 2007)

Bonjour,

Vous me faite peur la  
J'ai commande mon U600 hier et je vois plein de poste qui disent que le U600 n'est pas si bien que ca:rose: 
En plus je l'ai surtout acheter car il est tres joli et il fait lecteur de musique on peut mettre le ACC et AAC+(le format protege je suppose) donc je commence un peu a me demande si j'ai bien fait de l'acheter car je pouvais pas attendre que Apple se decide a vendre un telephone moins cher avec un design version iPod car l'actuel je le trouve pas terrible enfin...


----------



## whereismymind (21 Juillet 2007)

Attention, tu fais une confusion. Le AAC+ n'est pas le AAC protégé (Fichiers Music Store), il s'agit d'un concurrent du MP3 Pro (censé être meilleur que le MP3 normal).


----------



## Yannoux (21 Juillet 2007)

merci pour le renseignement.  
Mais alors le format AAC ne concerne pas non plus le format du iTunes Store?????

Il va donc falloir que je grave tout sur CD et reimporter en MP3 de merde (bon c'est pour l'ecoute en voiture surtout) pour etre utilise !!
Ca va etre chiant mais bon ca va etre la seule solution en attendant un iPhone en France et moins cher!:rose:

POURQUOI APPLE NE SORT PAS CE FOUTU IPHONE MONDIALEMENT AU LIEU DE FAIRE SON CHICHI EXCLU AVEC UN OPERATEUR???!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## whereismymind (21 Juillet 2007)

Yannoux a dit:


> merci pour le renseignement.
> Mais alors le format AAC ne concerne pas non plus le format du iTunes Store?????
> 
> Il va donc falloir que je grave tout sur CD et reimporter en MP3 de merde (bon c'est pour l'ecoute en voiture surtout) pour etre utilise !!
> ...




Si si. Les morceaux du Music Store sont en AAC mais il est protégé. Tu peux très bien graver puis ré-importer en AAC puisque ton phone le permet.


----------



## Yannoux (26 Juillet 2007)

Bonsoir,

Ca y est j'ai recus mon U600 hier et apres utilisation de celui-ci :

-L'appareil photo est bien!!!!!!!!! les photos sont pas si moches que ca (a fond la qualite sinon aucun interet de prendre un photophone), par contre deception cote Slideshow, pas de mode Fullscreen !!

-L'enregistreur video est correct, le lecteur super egalement car une fonction Fullscreen qui fait son effet. Sinon rien de special.

-Lecteur mp3 : grosse surprise, le son est pas mal pour un portable. Par contre grosse deception du cote format, il ne lit PAS le AAC de iTunes donc MP3 de rigueur ce qui n'est pas en soit un probleme car via iTunes et le gravage et re-importation (longue comme methode mais faisable), autre deception du lecteur MP3 lorsque j'importe via le bluetooth (car le cable sert a rien vu que le mac le monte pas sur le bureau) mon MP3 tirer de iTunes avec ces fichiers eh bien il prend pas correctement les tags!!!!!!! Oblige de passer par le Windows Media Player mais evidement le CD fournit ne roule que sur Windobe et apparement il n'existe pas d'equivalent WMV Player sur Mac (si un lecteur Web, pas du tout interessant, pas de bibliotheque,etc....), donc grosse deception car ca aurait pu vraiment etre une alternative a l'iPod, ca evite d'avoir deux appareil.
Apres la navigation dans le player est assez commune a tout MP3 player (playlist, artists,etc....)

-Bluetooth nikel!!!!! Hyper rapide comparer a un Motorola (le tout plat en rose)

- les fonctions de bases du tel et la fonction tel sont tres bien fait et agreable, l'interface en generale est tres fonctionnelles et agreble aussi.

Voila de facon globale je suis tres content de mon U600, tres fin, treas beau et tres desirable mais, bien sur il faut un MAIS  , mais decus par le player car il faut WMV Player pour en profiter pleinement.


----------



## Yannoux (27 Juillet 2007)

J'ai peut etre LA solution pour profiter pleinement de mon U600 en Player MP3, c'est de passer par Virtual PC !!!!!!!!!!!! Comme ca je pourrais rentrer tout dans le bouzin!!!! Chouette alors, mais ne parlons pas trop vite je n'ai pas encore essaye cette solution.:rateau:


----------



## Yannoux (29 Juillet 2007)

bon ben le constat de ce we est qu'il a pas fait tres beau donc la plage donc le @#$&#37;% !!

Cela m'a permis d'essayer ma solution via Virtual PC et XP Pro : ca marche pas il voit pas U600:rose: 

Le seul truc de "positif" c'est de voir que mon petit iBook G4 12" tient la forme car XP Pro via Virtual PC marche bien, bon c'est pas une fleche non plus mais c'est utilisable de facon correct. D'ailleur ca m'a fait bizarre de voir XP sur mon beau iBook, moi qui avait jure que jamais j'installerais Windows sur mon Mac!!!!  Enfin...

Ben je vais passer par la solution la plus "simple" qui de graver et reimporter dans iTunes en MP3 qui de cette facon sont bien pris au niveau TAG par le U600.

Dommage que Samsung+Mac ne s'entendent pas mieux, on aurait pu avoir droit a un plugin iTunes le voyant comme un baladeur numerique mais cette fois c'est Apple qui aurait mis son grain de sel.
Donc voila pour moi, si vous acheter un tel pour la musique ben voyaient pour l'iPhone (ultra mega compatible Mac et iTunes) sinon un phone d'une autre marque plus compatible avec le Mac.


----------



## mto1 (30 Juillet 2007)

Yannoux a dit:


> -Bluetooth nikel!!!!! Hyper rapide comparer a un Motorola (le tout plat en rose)


Nooon ?? Je lis partout que c'est impossible !! :love: 
Même le service client Samsoul m'a répondu par la négative ce matin !!
C'est coooool ça :rateau:  
Et c'est proprement importé depuis le carnet ? Les champs à leur place ?
Combien de n° de téléphone par contact ?
Un champ info ? Une adresse ?



Yannoux a dit:


> - les fonctions de bases du tel et la fonction tel sont tres bien fait et agreable, l'interface en generale est tres fonctionnelles et agreble aussi.


Je l'ai eu qq minutes ds les mains, l'interface métalisée à tomber !  
Et j'ai lu qu'elle changeait selon la luminosité...
Bon, bon, bon, voilà qui relance mon intérêt...
Si tu pouvais me donner qq réponses ce serait top... Merci d'avance.


----------



## snowrider (31 Juillet 2007)

je pense que si tu relis le post depuis le début tu auras toutes tes réponses !!!!


----------



## mto1 (31 Juillet 2007)

snowrider a dit:


> je pense que si tu relis le post depuis le début tu auras toutes tes réponses !!!!


Bonjour Snowrider,

C'est gentil d'être passé, tu veux à boire ?
Maintenant, tu peux rentrer à la maison, au revoir.


----------



## Yannoux (1 Août 2007)

Bonsoir,

Alors pour te repondre mto1 ben :

En ce qui concerne l'importation ca marche pas des masses car a partir du carnet d'adresse je mets le bluetooth et le U600 voit que le mac veut communique donc je dis oui pour l'echange mais une fois que j'ai la confirmation que tout est rentre ben je regarde dans le U600 et ben j'ai rien pourtant lorsque je rentre le meme contact "precedement rentre via BT", il me demande quand meme si je veux ecraser les donnees du contact donc a se niveau la ca marche pas enfin il faut dire que ca me gene pas car pour le peu de contact que j'ai (pas 500) ca me va.
Mais il faut que tu regardes dans le post il y a le nom de GSM Remote et je sais plus quoi pour faire ca.
Apres le nombre de Tel par contact ne change pas comme avant avec les anciens (Samsung SGH-X460 pour ma part ) ben maison, boulot, mobile, fax, e-mail mais ca tu le retrouves sur le manuel sur le site de Samsung.

Pour le Bluetooth il marche super bien par contre c'est sur c'est hyper rapide pour transmettre un MP3 de 3MB c'est vraiment bien. Apres quand tu ecoutes de la musique et que tu veux passer un appel ben ca te coupes la zic et une fois tn appel termine il te demande si tu veux continuer ta zic ou pas.
Bon apres le shuffle sur le U600 est pas vraiment cool car il faut le laisser tourner tou seul car le shuffle en changeant de musique ben il en voit que 2 alors faut laisser tourner tout seul pour apprecier le shuffle qui fonctionne bien a ce moment la.

Bon apres le U600 est oriente Photo (enfin.. ), c'est un photophone faut pas l'oublier mais ca vaut le coup si tu compte transformer tes photos en B&W et les saturaient en clair ou fonce la ca ressort super bien mais la couleur comme sur plein de test vire vraiment vers le bleutet. Mais il rends tres bien en plein jour avec un magnifique soleil !!!! Bon apres faut pas s'attendre non plus a la qualite d'un APN 5M non plus:rateau: 
Le seul truc chiant avec la photo c'est le temps pour shooter !!!! En plus ils osent dire flash integre moi j'appelle ca une lumiere pas un flash (et ca consomme pas mal en mode photo) mais bon ca peut depanner.

Apres l'enregistrement video c'est vraiment pour faire le con car la qualite n'est pas terrible surtout sur le MAC (bon la resolution n'est pas non plus).

Le lecteur MP3 est bien agreable a utilise, tu mets en marche et tu fermes le slide et ca continu a jouer (en reglant le slide dans ce mode), les playlists sont bien aussi ca ressemble a l'iPod hein! Le son donne bien en HP apres le son est "normal" avec le kit pieton, quand on est habitue au AAC de Apple ca change par contre. Sinon content du lecteur a part l'incompatibilite totale avec iTunes !!!! 

Apres ce que je peux dire (bon je fais la difference avec le SGH-X460 donc) l'eclairage des touches sont en blanc donc largement mieux que en bleue, plus agreable et net surtout le jour!!! L'ecran est super lumineux comme l'iPod Nano 2GB. Un truc genial aussi je trouve c'est lorsque l'on ferme le slide l'ecran s'eteint tres rapidement donc economie d'energie! 
Bon apres il y a les trucs habitule comme les jeux Java : Un jeu de reflexion avec un lapin qui doit ramasser des carrottes sans pour autant se coince dans le champ de carrottes. Un jeu de Shoot'em Up avec un avion genre les jeux qu'il y avait dans les bars sur les bornes d'arcade  :love:  (les anciens de la vieille comprendront de quoi je parles:rateau:  ). On peut en telecharger sur des sites gratuits, j'ai pas encore essayer mais les wallpapers marches, les sonneries surement aussi pas essaye non plus)

Voila apres le designe general de l'appareil est vraiment classe dans sa robe Bleu Saphir (ca ressemble plutot a du gris anthracite mais bon c'est plus commercial :love
Ce que j'adore moi c'est qu'il soit tres fin, ca glisse tout seul dans la poche, pas besoin d'etre a deux pour le rentre dans la poche du jean!:rateau: 

Je crois avoir fait le tour donc apres si vous avez des questions j'essayerais de vous repondre.

:love: :love: :love: :love:


----------



## mto1 (2 Août 2007)

Yannoux a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> 
> Alors pour te repondre mto1 ben :
> 
> ...


Ok, juste une question pour toi, mais comme tu as l'air de bien connaitre, je ne pense pas que ce soit une piste réelle, sait on jamais, c'est ce qui m'était arrivé avec les 1° synchros du "Nokia 6270" de ma femme : la synchro se passait bien, pas de message d'insulte, le tel confirmait le transfert, puis rien, je ne trouvais jamais mes contacts... Jusqu'au jour où je les ai retrouvé... DANS le tél pas sur la carte SIM selon le paramétrage du tél...  
En ce qui concerne "GSMRemote", je ne connaissais pas. La MAJ la + récente date de 2006, faut voir, si ça aide... J'aime autant installer le moins de trucs possible, mais si ça sert ts les jours...
Tu vas voir, qd ça va bien fonctionner, tu ne pourras plus t'en passer   Tu te demanderas même comment tu pouvais faire avant :love: 
C'est vraiment ZE fonction pour moi, et j'ai du coup nettement augmenté la qté de contacts ds mon tél, vu que ça va sur le tél et que si tu en changes tu te fous de ressaisir tt ce bazard !
Bonus : selon là où je vais, je change la liste de contacts préétabli.... Du coup tu peux personnaliser à mort pour une occasion (bon, c'est très pro orienté tt ça qd mm) particulière !
je vais donc attendre un peu que les utilisateurs experts arrivent à bien synchroniser la chose, et après...



Yannoux a dit:


> Pour le Bluetooth il marche super bien par contre c'est sur c'est hyper rapide pour transmettre un MP3 de 3MB c'est vraiment bien.


En plus rapide, en effet, c'est cool  



Yannoux a dit:


> Le lecteur MP3 est bien agreable a utilise, tu mets en marche et tu fermes le slide et ca continu a jouer (en reglant le slide dans ce mode), les playlists sont bien aussi ca ressemble a l'iPod hein!


Trèèès cool ça  



Yannoux a dit:


> Le son donne bien en HP apres le son est "normal" avec le kit pieton, quand on est habitue au AAC de Apple ca change par contre. Sinon content du lecteur a part l'incompatibilite totale avec iTunes !!!!


Ça par contre c'est trèkon  



Yannoux a dit:


> Apres ce que je peux dire (bon je fais la difference avec le SGH-X460 donc) l'eclairage des touches sont en blanc donc largement mieux que en bleue, plus agreable et net surtout le jour!!!


Juste une question là. Celui que j'ai eu qq instants ds les mains affichait un menu genre gris brossé/métalissé à tomber... C'est ds les réglages ou ça ce fait automatiquement par ajustement selon la luminosité ?



Yannoux a dit:


> Voila apres le designe general de l'appareil est vraiment classe dans sa robe Bleu Saphir (ca ressemble plutot a du gris anthracite mais bon c'est plus commercial :love


On est d'accord, de toute façon, pour identifier les couleurs maintenant, ça me devient de + en + difficile :rateau:  Jamais d'accord avec ma douce !!



Yannoux a dit:


> Je crois avoir fait le tour donc apres si vous avez des questions j'essayerais de vous repondre.
> :love: :love: :love: :love:


Et un grand Merci à toi pour ce CR digne d'un magasine pro  !!!
En ce qui me concerne je suis surtout "accro" aux fonctions de transfert de carnet, ras le ponpon de rentrer les données par le clavier du tel !

@+ et bon usage de ton bel U600


----------



## snowrider (2 Août 2007)

mto1 a dit:


> En ce qui me concerne je suis surtout "accro" aux fonctions de transfert de carnet, ras le ponpon de rentrer les données par le clavier du tel !



ben justement ca ne marche pas ... ni Ical non plus

a la rigueur tu peut transférer un a un tes contact par vcard en blutooth idem pour les evenement calendrier ... 

gsm remote permet d'avoir accès au contenu du répertoire mais pas de synchroniser avec le carnet d'adresse ...

bref j'ai complètement abandonné l'idée d'utiliser mon téléphone avec mon mac, a part le faire sous windows ...

par contre effectivement le bluthoot est rapide pour échanger musique et photos, bien que la aussi le mac n'a pas acces a tous les dossiers du téléphone certains sont vide alors qu'il y a des images ou photos dedans.


je me permet de te le faire remarquer car pour toi le caractere synchro des contacts a l'air vital

avant j'avais un bete motorolla V3 razr lui était pleinement compatible ical et carnet et pas image et mp3 .. le u600 c'est totalement l'inverse ...


----------



## mto1 (2 Août 2007)

snowrider a dit:


> ben justement ca ne marche pas ... ni Ical non plus
> 
> a la rigueur tu peut transférer un a un tes contact par vcard en blutooth idem pour les evenement calendrier ...
> 
> ...


Ok, voici des infos... qui calment mes ardeurs  
En effet les contacts sont ma priorité. Le calendrier pas du tout et si la musique est un plus, ce n'est qu'un petit plus. Entrer les vcards une par une, c'est à l'opposé du pratique que je cherche !
Quoique, sur d'une façon un peu détournée, j'aime bien le fait de pouvoir m'envoyer les musiques que j'aime bien à but de sonneries.



snowrider a dit:


> je me permet de te le faire remarquer car pour toi le caractere synchro des contacts a l'air vital
> 
> avant j'avais un bete motorolla V3 razr lui était pleinement compatible ical et carnet et pas image et mp3 .. le u600 c'est totalement l'inverse ...


Ça fait maintenant plusieurs fois que l'on me parle de ce modèle particulier de chez Motorola, je vais m'y pencher de plus près, bien que je n'apprécie que moyennement les tel à clapet.

Merci ++ pour ton retour d'infos, et bon courage avec ton beau tél


----------



## Yannoux (2 Août 2007)

Bonsoir,

Bon alors ce que je peux dire a mto1 pour l'interface "gris metalisee" ben c'est toi qui la choisie sinon tu as l'interface "Noir" mais elle est moins belle et moins integree au reste je trouve. Apres tu as la fonction "qui change suivant la luminosite" elle se fait pas automatiquement comme sur un MBP ou iPhone mais c'est toi qui le mets en route ca donne une couleur tres blanche et jaune pour contrer le soleil mais bon je trouve que le U600 s'en sort pas mal au soleil en interface normale donc... 


Apres pour Snowrider le coup de pas voir certaines photos du U600 a partir du Mac c'est peut etre comme moi au debut, il faut mettre les fichiers visible au Bluteooth et la il verra plus lair dans tes dossiers. Je comprenais pas porquoi je trouver pas la musique fourni avec le tel, bon apres les sonneries je n'arrive pas a les voir suf celle DL.:love:


----------



## Yannoux (2 Août 2007)

Je viens de tomber sur un forum Pceistes je pense vu comment c'est ecrit en charabia de SMS et qu'il ne comprennent rien aux technologie:rateau:  

-Pour desactiver le EDGE pour une economie de batterie (a faire si on ne s'en sert pas bien sur!): 

"Taper le code : *#4777*8665#  
Puis se rendre sur GPRS Setting 
Puis Attach. manuel 
Le message "enregistr&#233;" s'affiche 

Red&#233;marrer le t&#233;l&#233;phone et le tour est jou&#233; "

"- Mettre le flash du telephone sans passer par l'appareil photo: Ouvrez le slide, puis restez appuyer sur la touche volume (haut ou bas) environ 2secondes. Le flash s'allumera pendant environ 20secondes. 

- Le code *#9998*5646# affiche le logo op&#233;rateur de votre choix au d&#233;marrage. 

- Voltage *#9998*228# "

Pour installer des jeux JAVA :

:1. Commencer par activer le t&#233;l&#233;phone en tapant *#9998*4678255# 
Le t&#233;l&#233;phone affiche "Activ&#233;" 

2. Copier les 2 fichiers .jar et .jad du jeu dans le r&#233;pertoire Other files du t&#233;l&#233;phone 

3. Aller dans Gestion des fichiers / Autres Fichiers et se positionner sur le fichier .jad 
Appuyer sur Option, le t&#233;l&#233;phone demande "Voulez vous installer le jeu" 
R&#233;pondre oui 

4. Le jeu est install&#233; il n'y a plus qu'a effacer les 2 fichiers .jad et .jar du r&#233;pertoire Other Files"

 
Un Link pour jeux et sonnerie : http://www.kthankzbye.com/newuploads/ 
Un pack de jeux (1300 !!!!!!), http://tybbow.free.fr/Autre/Mes_Jeux_Phone.rar apparement certains ne marche pas selon l'auteur :rateau: 

Je vais tester un peu voir, voila pour ce soir


----------



## alablo (3 Août 2007)

Bonjour,
D'abord une question : j'ai lu dans un post plus haut que l'U600 ne prenait pas le format AAC (contrairement donc aux spéc données par le site Samsung). Mais s'agit-il seulement de l'AAC protégé d'ITunes, ou de tout AAC ?
Ensuite une suggestion, pour ceux qui veulent iSyncer leur carnet d'adresses tout en même temps (pas une par une) ; on peut essayer ce truc (en anglais) ; pas spécifiquement par l'U600, mais marche avec A920, D830 et D900, donc peut-être aussi l'U600. Merci de dire ici si ça a marché (je me tâte encore pour l'U600) : http://fusion94.org/blog/2006/04/22/howto-sync-a-samsung-a920-with-mac-osx/


----------



## mto1 (3 Août 2007)

alablo a dit:


> Bonjour,
> D'abord une question : j'ai lu dans un post plus haut que l'U600 ne prenait pas le format AAC (contrairement donc aux spéc données par le site Samsung). Mais s'agit-il seulement de l'AAC protégé d'ITunes, ou de tout AAC ?
> Ensuite une suggestion, pour ceux qui veulent iSyncer leur carnet d'adresses tout en même temps (pas une par une) ; on peut essayer ce truc (en anglais) ; pas spécifiquement par l'U600, mais marche avec A920, D830 et D900, donc peut-être aussi l'U600. Merci de dire ici si ça a marché (je me tâte encore pour l'U600) : http://fusion94.org/blog/2006/04/22/howto-sync-a-samsung-a920-with-mac-osx/


En tout cas ce téléphone fait fumer les neurones !
Que de surprises chaque jour  !
Pas mal du tout le site British... bon, ça rend pas le truc auto super pratique "je-pousse-un-bouton-et-ça-marche-tout-seul" comme ça devrait, mais ça a le mérite de proposer une alternative et de m'avoir appris le pourquoi de cet état de fait, ce qui n'est pas négligeable !
Maintenant, qd j'irai à la recherche de mon futur tel, je demanderai à la vendeuse... "heu, vous êtes sure qu'il supporte le "SyncML" :mouais: ? Hein dites, vous ETES BIEN SURE ????" :love: 

Je vais te les traumatiser :mouais: :rateau: :love:


----------



## Yannoux (4 Août 2007)

Bonjour,

Pour repondre a "alablo" il faut que tu remontes le post car le format AAC Samsung n'a apparement rien a voir avec iTunes. Le AAC+ est le format "pro" pour conter le MP3 Pro, ensuite le AAC je sais pas ce qu'ils entendent par la mais moi le fichier iTunes AAC sans DRM ne se lit pas avec le U600 en tout cas.

Sinon je vais essayer les jeux JAVA voir comment que ca fonctionne bien:rateau:  @+


Au fait : BIENVENUE A TOI ALABLO SUR LE FORUM MACG !


----------



## alablo (4 Août 2007)

Yannoux a dit:


> le AAC je sais pas ce qu'ils (Samsung) entendent par la mais moi le fichier iTunes AAC sans DRM ne se lit pas avec le U600 en tout cas.


Ben en principe y a pas mille AAC différents : le AAC, le AAC+ et le AAC protégé DRM. Je ne comprends pas pourquoi Samsung sur son site annonce que l'U600 est compatible avec l'AAC, alors qu'apparemment ce n'est pas le cas.


Yannoux a dit:


> Au fait : BIENVENUE A TOI ALABLO SUR LE FORUM MACG !


Merci ! 
Et une petite info, pour ceux qui ne connaîtraient pas : un moyen pour Mac de dévérouiller l'AAC iTunes : http://seidai.50webs.com/Seidai Software.html


----------



## korossol (13 Août 2007)

:hein: 
SLT av vous
Je viens de faire l'acquisition d'un beau  u 600, et ... je ne parviens pas à synchroniser mon carnet d'adresse avec suici.
J'ai lu tout vos postes, et je n'ai tj pas compris comment faire (du moins comment réussir). MAY I HAVE SOME HELP PLEASE ?
GRACIAS muchachos.


----------



## mto1 (14 Août 2007)

korossol a dit:


> :hein:
> SLT av vous
> Je viens de faire l'acquisition d'un beau  u 600, et ... je ne parviens pas à synchroniser mon carnet d'adresse avec suici.
> J'ai lu tout vos postes, et je n'ai tj pas compris comment faire (du moins comment réussir). MAY I HAVE SOME HELP PLEASE ?GRACIAS muchachos.


Salut, bienvenu sur MacG,

Il n'y a ren à comprendre, "ça marche pas" et c'est tout... si on parle de la synchro.
T'as du lire un peu vite....
Le BT "fonctionne" pour t'envoyer des fichiers et de la zik, mais aucune fonction carnet, ical ou autre netournera.
J'ai récemment vu un personne avec un Samsung Uxxx sur un Mac. elle a entré ses contact dans le téléphone, puis a envoyé des vcards depuis le tel, en une fois (ouf!) et on a remis tt ça dans Carnet. Bref, ça allait parce que le Carnet était vide, 1° usage, donc c'est tjrs ça de fait.
La seule porte de sortie sera (serait) un soft indé le jour où il sortira.
Suis qq'uns des liens donné en dessous, y'a des infos intéressantes.


----------



## alablo (20 Août 2007)

Bonjour, j'arrive un peu tard pour répondre à la question de korossol, mais enfin cela pourra peut-être en aider d'autres.
La seule façon (à ma connaisance et après avoir essayé sans succès une méthode que j'ai indiquée plus haut) c'est d'envoyer les fiches du Carnet d'adresses une par une sur le Samsung, éventuellement par Bluetooth. Il suffit de mettre en contact l'ordi et le tél en activant les deux Bluetooth, puis de sélectionner une fiche du Carnet d'adresses et de faire "envoyer cette fiche" dans le menu fiche. 
Je ne me sers pas d'iCal, donc aucune idée à ce sujet.
A propos du format de musique compatible U600 dont il a été question plus haut, je précise que le format AAC fonctionne.
Et sur l'U600 en général : il est vraiment bien, mais il faut s'habituer à la sensibilité extrême des touches. Plein de fausses manoeuvres au début. J'ai un gros problème de surexposition avec l'appareil photo, mais apparemment c'est un défaut isolé, puisque personne n'en parle dans les forums.
Pas de problème non plus pour connecter à la plage son MacBook à Internet via Bluetooh et U600, à la condition de télécharger et d'installer le Generic 3G Scripts qu'on peut trouver ici : http://home2.btconnect.com/Taniwha/


----------



## Cyrillo77 (30 Août 2007)

à chier les samsung pour mac, mieux vaut un NOKIA !!!


----------



## Toz (14 Septembre 2007)

Il faut récrire une ligne avec le nom de ton téléphone, dans un fichier plist.
Je l'ai fait pour synchroniser un samsung E250.

Là, c'est pour le synchroniser avec iSync.

Il met bien tous les numéros dans carnet d'adresse.
Cependant, j'ai un problème, je n'arrive pas à envoyer des sms à partir de "carnet d'adresse" avec le E250.

Avec le sonyericsson K600i, pas de soucis. J'ai rajouté une ligne en dessous d'un modèle sony existant. Mais pour le samsung, je suis plus emmerdé parce qu'il n'y a pas de samsung déjà inscris.

Voilà.


----------



## snowrider (15 Septembre 2007)

de toute facon ca ne marchera pas car le u600 n'utilise pas le meme protocole de synchronisation (syncML ) ...


----------



## Bozzo (15 Septembre 2007)

snowrider a dit:


> de toute facon ca ne marchera pas car le u600 n'utilise pas le meme protocole de synchronisation (syncML ) ...



Le U600 est pas SyncML ? Sur ?


----------



## snowrider (16 Septembre 2007)

ben ca fais 3 pages qu'on le dit , et je m'etonne encore qu'il y en aie qui pose la question dans ce post si il es compatible ou pas ....

il n'est pas compatible (avec Isync ) point barre !

et oui j'ai essayé toutes les magouilles j'en ai un


----------



## Ulysses (16 Septembre 2007)

Yannoux a dit:


> Pour le Bluetooth il marche super bien par contre c'est sur c'est hyper rapide pour transmettre un MP3 de 3MB c'est vraiment bien. Apres quand tu ecoutes de la musique et que tu veux passer un appel ben ca te coupes la zic et une fois tn appel termine il te demande si tu veux continuer ta zic ou pas.



Bon je viens d'acquérir un Samsung SGH-U600. J'active Bluetooth dessus. J'active Bluetooth (jamais utilisé jusqu'alors) sur mon iBook sous Tiger (datant de 2005) et mon téléphone ... ne reconnaît pas mon ibook, pas plus que l'iBook ne repère le U600...

Vous auriez une explication ???



Merci!


----------



## Bozzo (16 Septembre 2007)

Ulysses a dit:


> Bon je viens d'acquérir un Samsung SGH-U600. J'active Bluetooth dessus. J'active Bluetooth (jamais utilisé jusqu'alors) sur mon iBook sous Tiger (datant de 2005) et mon téléphone ... ne reconnaît pas mon ibook, pas plus que l'iBook ne repère le U600...
> 
> Vous auriez une explication ???



Ben, faut quand même rendre l'un des appareils "détectable". Sinon, ils se voient pas l'un l'autre (avant appariement).




			
				snowrider a dit:
			
		

> ben ca fais 3 pages qu'on le dit , et je m'etonne encore qu'il y en aie qui pose la question dans ce post si il es compatible ou pas ....
> 
> il n'est pas compatible (avec Isync ) point barre !



Psst... faut pas t'énerver : être compatible iSync (logiciel Apple) et être compatible SyncML (standard de communication), ce sont 2 choses différentes, même si Apple s'appuie sur SyncML pour iSync...  

Autrement dit, un téléphone peut être compatible SyncML sans être pris en charge par iSync. Mais dans ce cas, un espoir est permis pour l'avenir. Alors que s'il n'est pas compatible SyncML, peu d'espoir...


----------



## Ulysses (22 Septembre 2007)

Bozzo a dit:


> Ben, faut quand même rendre l'un des appareils "détectable". Sinon, ils se voient pas l'un l'autre (avant appariement).



oui, il me semble pourtant que j'ai fait cela ...


----------



## Ulysses (26 Septembre 2007)

Ben oui: mon U600 a bien l'otion "d&#233;tectable" activ&#233;e et dans les pr&#233;f&#233;rences syst&#232;mes de l'ibook, &#224; la rubrique bluetooth, j'ai coch&#233; les options de partage... Mais aucun des deux appareils ne voit l'autre...


----------



## jerem9136 (26 Septembre 2007)

et non le samsung U600 n'est pas g&#233;r&#233; par iSync.
on a d&#233;j&#224; attendu plus d'un an pour que le D600 soit compatible alors on a le temps....


----------



## Ulysses (26 Septembre 2007)

jerem9136 a dit:


> et non le samsung U600 n'est pas géré par iSync.
> on a déjà attendu plus d'un an pour que le D600 soit compatible alors on a le temps....



Oui, mais ça, ça m'est égal; je veux juste échanger une sonnerie mp3 entre mon ibook et le U600 via bluetooth; or je n'arrive pas même, comme je l'ai dit, à faire qu'une machine repère l'autre... alors, iSync, vous pensez...


----------



## alablo (28 Septembre 2007)

Ulysses a dit:


> or je n'arrive pas



dans les préférences bluetooth du mac, menu Réglages, Détectable est bien coché ? Dans le menu Appareils, l'U600 est-il listé ? Sinon, il convient de "configurer nouvel appareil" (en bas à droite).
(Préférences et menus de 10.4)


----------



## Ulysses (28 Septembre 2007)

Dans les préférences bluetooth de mon ibook: "détectable" est coché et sur mon U600 la "visibilité bluetooth" est activée. Je fais "configurer un nouvel appareil bluetooth" et mon ibook... quelles que soient les options cochées ou décochées... ne trouve aucun appareil bluetooth à détecter "_erreur lors de la tentative de recherche_" ou "_aucun téléphone/ aucun appareil  trouvé, assurez-vous que votre appareil est détectable_" s'affiche . Ça ne marche pas, que ce soit via "échange de fichiers bluetooth" ou "assistant réglages bluetooth" ou le menu bluetooth pourtant activé de la barre des menus. Je n'y comprends rien.


----------



## alablo (28 Septembre 2007)

Ulysses a dit:


> Je n'y comprends rien.



Moi non plus... 
As tu bien vérifié que ton mac est Bluetooth ? Car seuls les derniers iBooks G4 (cru 2005) avaient Bluetooth intégré. Avant 2005, Bluetooth n'était qu'en option, et avant 2003 Bluetooth n'était qu'un rêve. Tu peux le vérifier facilement : Menu Pomme/A propos de ce mac/Plus d'info/Matériel/Bluetooth.
Si Bluetooth est bien installé, à ta place j'essaierais de trouver dans mon entourage un autre appareil Bluetooth pour faire des tests mac/autre appareil Bluetooth et U600/autre appareil Bluetooth.
Il n'est pas impossible que le problème vienne de l'U600, et tu pourrais dès lors faire jouer la garantie, ou l'échanger (comme je l'ai fait avec le mien... dont l'appareil photo ne marchait pas).


----------



## Ulysses (28 Septembre 2007)

alablo a dit:


> As tu bien vérifié que ton mac est Bluetooth ? Car seuls les derniers iBooks G4 (cru 2005) avaient Bluetooth intégré. Avant 2005, Bluetooth n'était qu'en option, et avant 2003 Bluetooth n'était qu'un rêve. Tu peux le vérifier facilement : Menu Pomme/A propos de ce mac/Plus d'info/Matériel/Bluetooth.
> Si Bluetooth est bien installé, à ta place j'essaierais de trouver dans mon entourage un autre appareil Bluetooth pour faire des tests mac/autre appareil Bluetooth et U600/autre appareil Bluetooth.



Mon ibook (de 2005) est bien équipé de bluetooth (en tout cas, bluetooth apparait dans la barre des menus et si j'active bluetooth le logo s'y noircit; et puis j'ai bien un tableau de bord bluetooth dans les préfs système; et enfin : Menu Pomme/A propos de ce mac/Plus d'info/Matériel/Bluetooth me donne plein d'informations témoignant bien de la présence de bluetooth sur mon ibook).
Quand à mon U600, le bluetooth semble y fonctionner puisque j'ai réussi à le connecter, via bluetooth, au sony-ericson d'une amie et j'ai même transféré une sonnerie de son mobile vers le mien...

D'où mon incompréhension qui s'accroît... Un truc doit m'échapper, mais quoi
?


----------



## jerem9136 (29 Septembre 2007)

Je n'ai pas tout lu, mais ce qui te reste &#224; faire c'est de tout essayer (enfin je pense que tu as d&#233;j&#224; tout fait...)
mais essaie de red&#233;marrer le mac , le U600, active les bluetooth, puis essaie d'envoyer un fichier du mac vers le portable, et inverse, essaie de mettre dans ton dossier public qqchse et de faire "parcourir un appareil" sur ton U600 pr voir si desfois que il detecte le mac.
Sinon tente un configurer un appareil BT...
Pour ma part je n'ai aucun probl&#232;me avec mon bluetooth et mon U600.

(j'ai &#233;t&#233; voir les options bluetooth pour ma part dans partage tout y est activ&#233;, mon U6OO est reconnu comme ca :

Nom de l'appareil : JeReM

Adresse de l'appareil : 00-1c-43-cf-45-7d
Type d&#8217;appareil : T&#233;l&#233;phone
Services de l'appareil : Dial-up networking, OPP, Bluetooth Serial Port, OBEX FileTransfer, Audio/Video Service, AV remote control, Phonebook Access PSE, Voice Gateway, Voice GW

Jumel&#233; : Oui
Configur&#233; : Oui
Favori : Oui
Connect&#233; : Non
Port s&#233;rie: Oui

et voil&#224;... 

Dit nous si ton probl&#232;me avance


----------



## Ulysses (29 Septembre 2007)

Écoute, je croyais avoir tout essayé (même Virtual PC avec le cable USB et le logiciel PC sur mon eMac sans bluetooth), mais peut-être que non, après tout.

Je vais faire tout ce que tu proposes, et vous dirai ce qu'il en est.

Merci en tout cas énormément pour ces réponses si bienveillantes et complètes.


----------



## Ulysses (29 Septembre 2007)

jerem9136 a dit:


> essaie de red&#233;marrer le mac , le U600, active les bluetooth, puis essaie d'envoyer un fichier du mac vers le portable, et inverse, essaie de mettre dans ton dossier public qqchse et de faire "parcourir un appareil" sur ton U600 pr voir si desfois que il detecte le mac.
> 
> (j'ai &#233;t&#233; voir les options bluetooth pour ma part dans partage tout y est activ&#233
> 
> ...




Alors l&#224;, je dis MERCI. J'ai fait tout ce que tu as dit et &#199;A MARCHE! Je peux naviguer tranquille depuis le U600 sur mon mac et vice versa. C'est g&#233;nial:  je pourrai garder les photos &#233;ventuelles prises avec mon t&#233;l&#233;phone et transf&#233;rer des sons et d'autres trucs de l'ibook vers l'U600. Je crois que le probl&#232;me &#233;tait (d'ailleurs tu l'avais devin&#233 qu'il fallait *red&#233;marrer* l'ibook!! 

Je suis tr&#232;s content . Merci encore &#224; tous pour votre bienveillance et vos pr&#233;cieux conseils.


----------



## alablo (29 Septembre 2007)

Ulysses a dit:


> &#199;A MARCHE!



voil&#224; donc une bonne chose de faite !
du coup, on pourrait parler d'autre chose
par exemple, des fichiers "AAC prot&#233;g&#233;" qu'on ach&#232;te sur iTunes et qui sont illisibles sur nos U600. J'ai indiqu&#233; plus haut un moyen de les d&#233;v&#233;rouiller (fairgame), mais le r&#233;sultat est assez catastrophique au niveau du son
j'esp&#232;re que la plateforme de t&#233;l&#233;chargement amazon sans DRM arrivera bient&#244;t chez nous, ou qu'elle incitera Apple a changer sa politique de vente li&#233;e
en attendant, ce serait ill&#233;gal selon Apple, mais l&#233;gitime selon la morale, de pouvoir &#233;couter sur nos t&#233;l&#233;phones la musique qu'on ach&#232;te sur  iTunes.
quelqu'un saurait-il comment ?


----------



## Ulysses (30 Septembre 2007)

alablo a dit:


> ...pouvoir écouter sur nos téléphones la musique qu'on achète sur  iTunes...



Je ne l'ai pas testé mais il parait que DRM Dumpster est bien; permet-il ce que tu veux, je l'ignore  (pour ma part, je n'écoute de musique, et j'en écoute beaucoup, que sur ma chaîne hi-fi). ​


----------



## alablo (2 Octobre 2007)

Ulysses a dit:


> il parait que DRM Dumpster est bien​



Merci, je ne connaissais pas... Juste un peu cher pour un logiciel qui ne fait qu'automatiser une conversion un peu pénible (graver un cd puis le réimporter dans iTunes). Ce genre de software basique devrait être gratuit !


----------



## Ulysses (2 Octobre 2007)

alablo a dit:


> Ce genre de software basique devrait être gratuit !



Désolé, j'avais dû télécharger une version démo (que je n'ai pas ouverte) en la prenant pour un freeware; enfin, en te le conseillant, j'étais convaincu que ce soft était gratuit!


----------



## jerem9136 (6 Octobre 2007)

Ulysses a dit:


> Alors là, je dis MERCI. J'ai fait tout ce que tu as dit et ÇA MARCHE! Je peux naviguer tranquille depuis le U600 sur mon mac et vice versa. C'est génial:  je pourrai garder les photos éventuelles prises avec mon téléphone et transférer des sons et d'autres trucs de l'ibook vers l'U600. Je crois que le problème était (d'ailleurs tu l'avais deviné) qu'il fallait *redémarrer* l'ibook!!
> 
> Je suis très content . Merci encore à tous pour votre bienveillance et vos précieux conseils.



Je t'en pris si on peut s'aider...
Profite bien de ton (tes) joujoux


----------



## aldwinn (14 Octobre 2007)

Astuce pour récupérer ses contacts du carnet d'adresses sur son Samsung U600:

- Exporter une vCard depuis le carnet (attention au format 2.1 dans préférences/vCard)
- La mettre dans un nouveau dossier, et utiliser le soft "vCard Splitter" (2.6
 actuellement).
- vCard Splitter, une fois votre vCard repérée, va créer une fiche par contact (d'où le nouveau dossier parce que sinon ça te remplit ton bureau... 
- Activer le bluetooth (et oui, récupération impossible via l'usb car apparement, seuls la micro SD est accessible...)
- Donc, transférer tous vos fiches vers le téléphone en bluetooth, celui-ci les reconnaitra correctement et les ajoutera gentillement à votre tél ! 

Attention, le format de la vCard ne semble pas très copain avec les accents de vos contacts, ces fiches ne seront donc pas reconnues... :hein:
Même problème en encodage "occidental Win ou Mac"
Si qqu'un trouve un meilleur format...


En attendant une vraie iSynchro... ça sauve qd même la vie...


----------



## jibou (5 Novembre 2007)

Bonjour à tous, je relance un peu le sujet car le site de novamedia annonce, depuis la sortie de leopard, que beaucoup plus de samsung seraient compatible.

La liste est là
http://www.novamedia.de/e_pages/e_produkte_mac_pp_is_samsung.html

Meme si le u600 n'est pas dans la liste, je voudrais savoir si quelqu'un a pu essayer. Avec ces nouveau plugin.


----------



## keo (8 Décembre 2007)

Bonjour à tous, je suis novice et j'ai un samsung SGH U600, j'utilise un powerpc g4 (minimac) en systeme 10.4 sans bluetooth, je souhaiterai savoir si il existe un moyen pour envoyer et recevoir des photos et fichiers mp3 de l'un vers l'autre? j'ai bien lu tout les post mais c'est compliqué!  j'ai telephoné a samsung qui me repond de voir sur les forum pour voir si mon model de tel est compatible avec mon macde plus ils me parlent de "isync" , de "peripherique de masse" et de clé bluetooth usb compatible mac et samsungen fait ils m'ont suggeré de me débrouiller! je n'y connais pas grand chose et je suis paumé! existe t'il une solution simple à ma demande? merci d'avance.
Kéo


----------



## Ulysses (9 Décembre 2007)

keo a dit:


> j'ai un samsung SGH U600, j'utilise un powerpc g4 (minimac) en systeme 10.4 sans bluetooth,



Étant donné que le u600, à ma connaissance, n'échange ses données avec les mac que via bluetooth, je suppose qu'il te faudra faire comme moi: rapatrier tes photos depuis ton téléphone vers un autre mac doté lui de bluetooth, puis brancher une clef usb sur ce mac, tout y transférer, et enfin brancher cette clef sur ton mac pour tout y récupérer... C'est long et pas pratique, mais ça marche.



keo a dit:


> j'ai telephoné a samsung qui me parle de "isync" , de "peripherique de masse" et de clé bluetooth usb compatible mac et samsung&#8230;



Il ont dû vouloir te faire utiliser ton téléphone comme un "périphérique de masse", soit un disque dur. Il semble en effet que cela soit possible (le réglage est dans les "paramètres" du u600), mais je n'y étais pas parvenu (je réglais mon u600 en "périph de masse" mais mon vieil eMac sans bluetooth ne le reconnaissais pas). La mention de "isync" est peut-être due au fait que, dans ce cas, ce logiciel te permettrait peut-être de synchroniser les données de ton mac et celles de ton u600 devenu "périph de masse". Pour la "clef bluetooth compatible", je ne sais pas...


----------



## keo (10 Décembre 2007)

merci Ulysse , ta réponse m'éclaire un peu plus&#8230;en effet c'est loin d'etre pratique! crois tu que je puisse utiliser cette clé avec mon powerpc g4 minimac: Adaptateur réseau sans fil Bluetooth avec mon minimac qui n'a pas bluetooth?
*D-Link DBT-120 - Adaptateur USB Bluetooth 
*


si oui savez vous si cette clé reconnais le samsung U600??
merci à tous!!!!!!


----------



## keo (14 Décembre 2007)

voila pour tout ceux qui ont un samsung u600 et un mac sans bluetooth sachez qu'avec cet adaptateur l'echange des mp3 et des photos fonctionne à merveille!!! pas besoin de changer mon tel pour un modele reconnaissable par apple
Kéo


----------

